# Cyclocosima ricketti



## NewGriot (Nov 29, 2004)

My newest addition:  :} 

Cyclocosima ricketti


----------



## Steven (Nov 29, 2004)

nice addition   :clap: 

those always make me smile,... guess it's their strange shape


----------



## Nikos (Nov 29, 2004)

you bad boy...what have you done to the poor creature


----------



## NewGriot (Nov 29, 2004)

*hehe...*

@vardoulas:

She likes tatoos, brandings....stuff like that   
She`s a freak....*g*


----------



## El Johano (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow that's one strange spider!


----------



## smalltime (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever seen or had a pair? I wonder wether the male looks alike... :?


----------



## El Johano (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone heard of captive bred trapdoor sp.? The ones that you see for sale are always WC, I think.....


----------



## Tarantula (Nov 30, 2004)

Is that a real spider?


----------



## NewGriot (Dec 1, 2004)

@ El Johano:

Yes, it is a WC female...and I`ve never seen captive bred trapdoors...

@MetalDragon_boy:

This spider is real!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Dec 1, 2004)

it looks like it has a reeses peanut butter cup stuck to its butt, lol.
Weird


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 3, 2004)

ok silly newb question, why does that thing have a door knob for an ass?? :?


----------



## Wade (Dec 3, 2004)

Apparently, it functons as a false bottom when the spider retreats head first down the burrow to escape from a predator. The predator either thinks it's reached the bottom of an empty burrow or else it's simply unable to get around the "plug" it forms.

Wade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeteoRa (Dec 3, 2004)

Very interesting.... thanks for the explanation Wade... 
I was just wondering if there is a function for that...


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 3, 2004)

I know, its the pushbutton of death! Touch this and ouchy! 

edit::

found this on Wiki
The taxonomy of trapdoor spiders is currently not well understood in the United States and many species of the common genus Ummidia remain undescribed. Ummidia is distributed across the southern United States. Bothriocyrtum californicum is the common trapdoor spider of the Pacific Coast. The strange genus Cyclocosmia includes four species, one in Florida, one in Georgia, one in Mexico and one in China. The discontinuous distribution is indicative of a primitive genus that was affected by continental drift. The spiders of this genus are unusual in having a mask-like hardened plate on the opisthosoma, which seems to act as a second door to exclude predators, like the spider wasps. There is a narrow part of the burrow of these spiders where the abdominal shield just barely fits. Cyclocosmia torreya builds burrows in moss banks along the Apalachicola River in Florida. Other genera of trapdoor spiders are found in other areas of the world. They actually may be more common than we may think because of their cryptic habits. They do tend to be localized in distribution and as such may be subject to extinction because of local habitat destruction.


----------



## BakuBak (Dec 6, 2004)

if they WC we have to  pray for fertil females


----------



## USMuscle9403 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice! Never knew those were offered for sale. How big is it?


----------



## NewGriot (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ricketti*

Body lenght is arround 1.3 inch, 3.3cm.


----------



## Steven (Dec 7, 2004)

in case you didn't knew allready,...
this is quite a good book concerning trapdoors (South_Africa)


----------



## FryLock (Dec 7, 2004)

A chap over here has bred the red one that come from Tanzania (according to Richard Gallon those are Idiopidae not Ctenizidae they get sold under loads of different names) the article was in a BTS journal i don’t know which one tho.


----------



## PapaRoacher (Dec 25, 2004)

Is there any chance of getting a pictre of that Spider's abdomen straight on?

I kinda wanna see the design it has too it...  Also, how does a spider such as this build a burrow with a lid?  I don't see any spinnerets :? 

Or, Maybe I'm just a n00b... :?


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 27, 2004)

that'd be cool if they were offered for sale. I wonder tho, what kind of conditions are favorable to them? Does the humidity have to be like that of asian species or just deep substrate or something? I'm sure it would be interesting when it came time to move the monster from one cage to another with their reported 'tudes. Really neat looking spider though. :razz:


----------

